# magnet suction cups



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

Curious what is the consensus is on the Magclip magnet suction cups or any other magnet suction cups for that matter. I currently have 2 pieces of 12x12 ss mesh that i plan on tying java moss onto and would like to make a moss wall and wondered if these would make a better choice vs traditional suction cups.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

I like them a lot. However, I have a hard time finding them in stock anywhere.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

They are the ones I used on my moss wall since they will never fall off.

I just discovered lately that you can make your own magnet clip. There's a thread here that discuss that. 

You can get magnet at Home Depot for $2, cut the airline holder from a regular suction cup and place a silicon to a magnet. It works very well to hold on CO2 glass difusser, too.

I've never bought plastic suction cups ever since I made these magnets.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Do you have problems with the magnet rusting?


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

wabisabi said:


> Do you have problems with the magnet rusting?


That's a very good question.

I haven't seen rust on it yet. Its been a month or so since I started making these magnets cups. But, I'll keep in mind to check rust periodically.


----------



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

Got any pics of your moss wall herns?


----------



## storrisch (Jan 22, 2011)

In a saltwater environment those magnets will rust for sure unless they are encased in epoxy. I've found the magclips online for $3 in the past. The LFS here carries them for $6 I believe.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I used unprotected magnets to hold a planter cup in a riparium, just as an experiment. They did corrode. Not enough to see the pitting, but enough to generate a reddish "rust" stain. The magnets were nickel plated, so I'm sure the nickel would soon begin to flake off if I had continued to use them. I doubt that it would have harmed anything, but they do corrode in fresh water.

I also coated some magnets with the liquid rubber stuff sold to repair dishwasher racks - Performix ReRack. I used them on drop checkers for a few months, with no problems. I think that stuff might be a good way to use cheap magnets, and if you get ring shaped magnets - discs with a hole in the middle - they can be used for a lot of things.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> I used unprotected magnets to hold a planter cup in a riparium, just as an experiment. They did corrode. Not enough to see the pitting, but enough to generate a reddish "rust" stain. The magnets were nickel plated, so I'm sure the nickel would soon begin to flake off if I had continued to use them. I doubt that it would have harmed anything, but they do corrode in fresh water.
> 
> I also coated some magnets with the liquid rubber stuff sold to repair dishwasher racks - Performix ReRack. I used them on drop checkers for a few months, with no problems. I think that stuff might be a good way to use cheap magnets, and if you get ring shaped magnets - discs with a hole in the middle - they can be used for a lot of things.



My Korlia powerheads have magnets encased in rubber to hold them in place.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

wabisabi said:


> Do you have problems with the magnet rusting?


im sure u can waterproof coat it with something... thats not the problem.

what im really curious about is how it effects the magnetic field inside a power head when it turns the impeller.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Naekuh said:


> im sure u can waterproof coat it with something... thats not the problem.
> 
> what im really curious about is how it effects the magnetic field inside a power head when it turns the impeller.


The magnets used as "suction cups" are far enough from the magnetic field that turns the impeller that they will have no effect. Magnetic fields from permanent magnets lose intensity very fast as the distance from the magnet increases.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

storrisch said:


> In a saltwater environment those magnets will rust for sure unless they are encased in epoxy. I've found the magclips online for $3 in the past. The LFS here carries them for $6 I believe.


e-ba-y sells at $7 but you can only use 1 set of it. The rest that omes with it are just interchangeable clips. If you use it for moss wall you need at least 3. So, its not cheap.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

FixxYurFace said:


> Got any pics of your moss wall herns?



Got no decent shot of it.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've used neodymium magnets in the past that contain lots of copper - would recommend staying away from them if you're raising shrimp even if you coat them.

That said - magnetic suction cups/clips/what-have-you are my most favorite thing when it comes to holding sponge filters and feeding clips in place. The lack of hassle when moving things around is well worth the five minutes it takes to make one. WELL worth it.


----------



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah I'm pretty much sold on em for my moss wall when finally get around to assembling it. Agree it won't b cheap but seems like the best quality choice. I'm prolly gonna hafta order em online and was hoping someone could point me towards the cheapest route (assuming I need 4 of em, 2 for each wall)


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Fixx: If you don't want to go the DIY route (woah cheaper), I've found them on eBay on occasion for cheap. They mostly come from Hong Kong but the two week wait for the price break may be worth it because the ones in the states are expensive.


----------



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah I can't find any on eBay and seems like almost any shopping websites are outta stock. Does anyone know anything about Sjk aquatics? They seem to be only one with enough in stock and not too terrible price. Trying to get 4 with shipping for $30 or cheaper.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Check on ebay under pscloseout ZooMed Mag-Clip Magnetic Suction Cup a little over $30 for 4 pcs pf the zoomed magclip


----------



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

jeffvmd said:


> Check on ebay under pscloseout ZooMed Mag-Clip Magnetic Suction Cup a little over $30 for 4 pcs pf the zoomed magclip



Thank you jeff


----------



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

I suggest following jeffvmd instructions if also looking for those magnetic clips, seller has a stock of 80 or so for sale. Great find for freshwater and salt tanks alike.


----------



## gar1948 (May 19, 2011)

*magclip magnetic suction cups*

I know many people are looking for the magclips to replace conventional suction cups which dry out and become a royal P in the A! They seem to be very hard to find a decent price.
I found them on:
http://www.petdiscounters.com//search.asp?keyword=Magclip+Magnet+Suction+Cups&search=GO
They are $5.54 each plus shipping.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

That link isn't working for me (no search results). It is funny how the MagClips are never in stock anywhere.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------

